# Is it viable to do a square hole in a pedal enclosure?



## Ariel (Nov 22, 2021)

I wanted to add a external dip switch much like the ones in the top of chase bliss pedals to my build. I only own a regular drill.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 22, 2021)

Take a look at the muffin factory build doc. It explains how to drill out an enclosure for the DIP switches. You should be able to do it with your drill


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 22, 2021)

I make square cutouts by drilling out most of the area and finishing with files. Just be careful while marking the area and it goes pretty quick.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 23, 2021)

Yup, multiple drill holes around the square area. Follow that up with some filing and smoothing. A Dremel is your friend. 👍😁


----------



## Ariel (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks to you all! I will try it out on something inexpensive first and see how it goes.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 26, 2021)

What, you guys don't have square drill bits?


----------

